# Memory foam mattress - cut to size?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi folks

Can anyone recommend a company that they have used regarding having a memory foam mattress cut to size?

For winter we are using our duvalays which are very, very good btw however for the summer trip I was thinking of getting a memory foam mattress and a fitted sheet together with a light tog/thin double duvet rather than having to carry and set up the 2 duvalays.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

A full memory foam mattress or just a topper? 

We use a Duvalay Duvalite Gold topper (from Duvalay) on our 669 island bed and it's superb. We had to buy a different fitted sheet with deeper sides but that's all really. The foam topper comes in its own cover which is useful as it protects the foam and can be washed. Duvalay also do full mattresses but you may have already seen these (and the price) at c.£520. keep an eye out as they often have deals on the range but even if they don't it's worth asking for a deal price. 

If you just want a topper, you can get large sections on memory foam on the likes of Ebay and just cut them to size using your mattress as a template.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess just a topper - c.4 to 5cm thick that's all (we have something similar in our duvalays)

I just want something I can roll up and stow easily.

I also want 2 x fitted sheets as well

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...rwzFVMWNGYn6UtLCgrgL&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&dpr=1.05 
where you can be spoilt for choice.
Alternatively make your own by buying cheap memory foam (ours is just over an inch thick) and cut it to fit your bed(s). Although cheap, our memory foam mattress came complete with cover (thin) which could be cut to shape and very easily machined afterwards.
We tried several thicknesses of foam before buying the thinnest, for some of the thicker ones felt too warm after a few minutes in the UK. What they would be like in Spain I can only guess.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We just get the fitted sheets and Mattress protectors when they are offer at Aldi.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for that

Our rear lounge is converted to a bed so we lie on top of the sofa cushions which are very firm (in a nice way) and we get a great nights sleep on them on top of 4cm of duvalay memory foam.

I was just hoping for a recommendation relating to an actual firm that had been used by someone rather than just taking a punt.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that
> ...


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We just purchased a memory foam rectangle and cover and cut it to shape and size ourselves. Cant remember whether I used my decorating Shears ot the electric carving knife but I do recall it was an easy job.

I believe our bed is what they call a French bed (tapered bottom) the only problem is fitting the bottom fitted sheets they just about accomodate the extra thickness. We wouldn't be without it now, as I recall about £80 off 
a website.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I can recommend www.bubblitex.com in Macclesfield. Having had component parts from them in the past, we decided to pay them to make a foam mattress with a memory foam top and a zip cover.

We sent them a paper template (french bed profile) and they posted the finished item to us. Perfect fit.

We find them a friendly family business and both agree the mattress was worth every penny for the comfort it gives in any climate (although postage to the IOM is always a sore point).


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We use memory foam toppers inside duvet covers, which I have altered to fit fairly snuggly. Never tried to cut one, but did cut 4" foam with a stanley * knife once, not to be recommended if you want a neat job.


Sue

*other brands are available :roll:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

Some food for thought there...

Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You can get away with a fitted sheet

To ensure a good fit

Turn a narrow hem and thread elastic around the whole sheet

Holds it tight to the bed

Aldra


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

*Memory Foam*

Got mine through Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...+foam+mattress+topper&sprefix=memory+,aps,245


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

*Memory Foam*

Got mine through Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...+foam+mattress+topper&sprefix=memory+,aps,245


----------

